# Ground pumpkin seeds in baby food?



## laurac5 (Nov 13, 2008)

I read in "Super Baby Foods" that babies can have ground nuts and seeds at 8 months old. I am looking for an iron-rich food to give dd so I can feel better about not giving her the multivitamin drops that she hates so much.









So I started thinking pepitas (pumpkin seeds) would be an excellent source. I think the book even mentioned that they could be given. But when I looked online at my secondary source for baby food recipes, wholesomebabyfood.com, they say don't give your baby pumpkin seeds (http://www.wholesomebabyfood.com/pum...od-recipes.htm). Do they just mean not to give them whole seeds because of choking hazards? Or is it bad even if I grind them up and stir them in to dd's rice cereal?

Thanks,
Laura


----------

